# Sayed Khan, A Muslim Becomes Disciple Of Guru Gobind Singh Ji



## Neutral Singh (Jun 21, 2004)

One of the generals of the Mughal army, Sayed Khan fought against Guru Gobind Singh and challenged him on the battlefield. Guru Gobind Singh was on his horse and when Sayed Khan saw the Guru he could not fight!The mere sight of Guru Gobind SIngh had converted him and he became a disciple of Guru Gobind Singh in the middle of the battle! It was love at first sight. In extasy he shouted: Hear ye folks! It is God or a man of God that has come to me or it is His light in human form which has completely won me over" He laid down his arms and left the battle and took refuge in the Kangra hills far away from Auragnzeb's court where he could devote his life to serve Shahan-Shahan-Shah, Bar-do-Alam-Shah, Guru Gobind SIngh Ji Maharaj!!!! 

*(Suraj Prakash Granth)*


----------



## Arvind (Jul 26, 2004)

Blessed were those who got the darshan of living Gurus.

Blessed are all sikhs, who listen Guru's word.

Waheguru, Waheguru


----------



## chiecapri (Aug 7, 2005)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


No Kamaals was shown by Shehanshah Guru Gobind Singh JI. Only one Kamaal HE shown is To make KHALSA. Kamaal GURU DA, Khalsa GURU DA.
Sayed Khan may had the eye to see, may had soul to feel, may had brain
to understand. Otherwise in today's world we are living in Sikh families being Sikhs, But nothing knowing about Guru Gobind Singh Ji. We don't have much longer life to explore everythings about Guru Gobind Singh Ji.
What an average person is doing in 42 years of age.  In just 42 years of age MYLORD has created an ocean level exploration of life. We can go into this ocean but will not know everything about HIM.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 7, 2005)

Arvind said:
			
		

> Blessed were those who got the darshan of living Gurus.
> 
> Blessed are all sikhs, who listen Guru's word.
> 
> Waheguru, Waheguru


 
Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

GURU GRANTH JI SAHIB is the LIVING GURU..and we have "Darshan" of THE LIVING GURU....everyday..as many times as we like..when we like..whereever we like...COULD anything be better than this ??

Remember Guur nanak Ji declared MY GURU is SHABAD GURU....and for our Benefit GURU JI wrote the SHABAD GURU in "PHYSICAL FORM" fro us to have the benefit of Darshan for ever and ever...

Yes Blessed are those that have Darshan of the Living Guru...

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Arvind (Aug 7, 2005)

YES Gyani ji, I got your point. Thanks


----------

